# Laureat Watches - Any Info.



## Allthumbsmo (May 16, 2013)

Hi folks

Just wondered if anyone has any knowledge of the Laureat brand. It appears to be one of the myriad Swiss companies producing watches up until the quartz revolution.

I ask because I saw a couple on sale and one of them being quite distinctive and to my mind, pretty, I thought would be welcomed by a certain person I know.

Whilst she has no knowledge of watches, she does like vintage stuff. I'd hate for her to do some research (and be more successful than me, so far) and discover it was a junk brand.

Thanks

Mo


----------

